# Powermatic PM1000 one year in



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I have the same comments on my PM2000, just been a magnificent piece of equipment.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Couldn't agree more Smitty, I also see you wrote a review on the 14/12. I am in the process of writing that review as well. I've owned that bandsaw for about 9 months now I am in love with that saw as well.


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Rizzo, I glad to hear about your choice and success with your table saw purchase. I too have just purchased my first "shop" tablesaw and I can only hope and pray that I have made a good decision in my purchase.
My purchase was a Grizzly GO575 which is no longer for sale or in production. I found it on Craig list and it is in excellent to new condition a real beauty.
The saw came with every and all the extras you can purchase for it and checking on line with Grizzly Co. if you were to buy today plus delivery, it would run you and easy $900 + ....... I purchased it from a contractor that had it in his shop and never really used it at all and was now retiring and moving from Ct out to Washington State.
I didn't haggle over the asking price to much as I did my research on it purchase price and all the accessories and like I said, new with delivery would be a bit over $900 and he was asking $750, and seeing how new it was I made him an offer of $600.
He wanted to think about my offer and I wasn't going up on it, but two days later he called and said it was mine for $600.
Now I don't have my shop built yet, but when I do, I can only hope I have a saw as good as your.
I loved your story, thanks for the update


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

rizzo,

Good review.

I wonder whether Powermatic or any manufacturer, for that matter, who has enjoyed a reputation for high quality tools, might elect to compromise quality and ride on their reputation. Your review seems to suggest that Powermatic is still striving to produce quality equipment.

I have a Powermatic 66 that is 18 years old, used in my hobby. You stated that your PM1000 is accurate and holding its settings after a year. I performed maintenance on mine a few months ago. I squirted a little machine oil under the oil cap on the motor near the arbor. The original pulley set was fine. The blade is still parallel to miter slot and the fence parallel to the miter slot - these settings have never been adjusted. The fence slides smoothly and locks firmly. More amazing is that the PM 66 was moved across country twice.

Also, I use Forrest's Woodworker II combination blade on both the table saw and radial arm saw. I agree that these blades cut quite well. Mine were just reconditioned and re-sharpened after about 10 years of use. I am considering a dado set upgrade and, based on your recommendation, I will give the Forrest dado set a close look.

Based on my experience, my guess is that you will continue to enjoy your new saw for years to come.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Awesome! I ordered one last Friday. They are on backorder and it will be shipped from Powermatic in the 1st or 2nd week of February. I can't wait! I have a 23 year old Jet contractors saw that works ok, but I want solid accuracy.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Money spent on quality is never wasted.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy crap, that's a clean shop…


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys!

Chuck, i think you will be really happy with the saw, at least i hope you are.. I too had a jet hybrid saw. It was part cabinet part contractor. It was a nice tool and served me well, but this saw has (as i said in my review) allowed a level of precision that i could not have imagined.

Brow- Forrest blades are the best for sure, the dado king is… well… the KING. It also costs a kings ransom.. but worth every penny (all 30,000 of them).

Yes, i keep a very clean shop.. its a OCD thing i guess. "always a clean space when everything's in its place"


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with OggieOglethorpe about the clean shop, mine is clean but all I can say about yours is WOW. Oh, I almost forgot, nice review and those are very nice saws. I looked at the Powermatic PM1000 and the Sawstop, I bought the Sawstop because of the safety but I sure liked the Powermatic also. 
Mike


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey rizzo. Do you have pics of the rest of the shop? I'm getting ideas for my basement shop.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Does the PM1000 have the integrated mobile base like the PM2000?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had my PM2000 for 7 or 8 years and it has always performed beautifully and is very accurate and stable.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

chuck, I am traveling currently for work, however, i will take a few pictures when i get back.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you for the update. I too am contemplating a purchase of the PM1000 but find myself hesitant because of the 1.75hp motor. I see that you opted for the larger fence. Do you think the 30" table is too small?


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Copythat- I have been extremely happy with the saw. and have never had an issue with only 1.75hp running on 120v. The most important factor is a great quality blade and a saw that runs true. For really really think cuts, through hard stock I switch to a thin kerf forrest blade, otherwise i have had no problems at all. with regards to the side table. Not I don't think 30" is too small, it just depends on what you want to do. I wanted a secondary large assembly space in my shop, along with installing the router plate to make it a combined tablesaw and router table. It has worked great so far and I'm really happy with it. I think you would also be happy with the saw regardless of what size table you got on it.


----------



## MSK56 (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you have the saw on a mobile base? If you do, which one are you using?

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## OldCharlie (Dec 30, 2018)

I have had this saw for a bit over two years now and it has been an outstanding piece of equipment. I have heard a couple of people complain about the power, but I suspect they are using improper extension cords or have poor wiring. I admit to running the saw on 220, because I have my shop wired for it, but I tried it at first on 110 and it performed well with a dedicated circuit. As for the 50" fence, it is really useful if you deal with a lot of sheet goods (4×8 plywood).

Rizzo, I am happy to hear your comments on the Router Table insert, it looks like it would make it easy to access the router. I will consider it for down the road. I also purchased the Powermatic 6" 1HP jointer with the helical cutter head in the same time frame and highly recommend it as well. The long table provides clean, consistent results in even the hardest woods. I use Jatoba for a few things around my shop and it does horrible things to cutting edges! The carbide cutters on the helical cutter head handle the Jatoba as if it were pine!


----------

